

Katie Curic and Bryant Gumble don't know what the Internet is - flippyhead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nTPX4JW_Ts&feature=player_embedded

======
melling
This is 17 years old. 17 years ago a lot of people didn't know about the
Internet. The title is also misleading because it's in the present tense. Can
you change it to: "In 1994, ... didn't know what the Internet was"

~~~
flippyhead
Agreed, funny tho

